# To All My Friends....



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2007)

To my friends on the forum: It’s getting to be that time of the
year, so…

To Adler, Erich and trecker: fröhliche Weihnachten

To Seesul: veselé Vánoce

To Wurger: Wesołych Świąt

To Marcel and Ron Handgraaf: vrolijk Kerstfeest

To ppopsie: meri kurisumasu

To panzerfaust and parmigiano: buon Natale / gioioso Natale

To jgonzales: feliz Navidad

To loomaluftwaffe: maligayang pasko

To Milos Sijaki: srecan bozic

To Philge’ and Saburo: joyeux Noël

To the Aussies, Brits and Canadians: Merry Christmas, diggers, blokes and chaps...

To Les and his bride: Merry Christmas, Y’all

To my friends who are Jewish: Happy Holidays.

And to the rest of you’se bums: Merry Christmas to you and yours…

You’re a great bunch, and I consider every one of you a friend…

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2007)

Jij ook een vrolijke kerst Charles en alvast een gelukkig nieuw jaar toegewenst hier uit Nederland.
A merry christmas to you, too Charles and I wish you a happy new year here from the Netherlands


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2007)

Charles, I count you on my short list of friends. Have a good holiday!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2007)

The Very Best to u and ur Family Charles....

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2007)

Charles 







Erich ~


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 21, 2007)

You're a good man Charles.

Merry Christmas to you and yours.

And to everybody else! 

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2007)

Merry Xmas to you and your spouse to to every one else I wish you the best wishes of the season


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2007)

thank you very much charles, to you, edna mae and family have a very merry christmas and a happy new year! same goes for all my other friends on the forum!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Charles.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.

That goes for the other people here, you're a great bunch!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2007)

Many Blessings Charles to you and your family!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2007)

I wish you all the very best for Christmas and 2008. Thank you, Charles for starting this thread. All the best to you and Edna Mae and the rest of your extended family.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm new here,so here goes....everybody thank you ive just come in here not to long ago..let me tellyou it has been enjoyable talking(or writing) to people that have a brain on top of their shoulders. In my line, i find crap (no offense anyone). Guys i just want to say MERRY AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS Iknow nothing about some of the things u guys get into, but i WILL tell you one thing, this is a tight knit group, That i am proud to be a part of.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year, Charles.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 22, 2007)

Charles, Happy Holidays to you and yours shipmate!


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 22, 2007)

wilbur1, I couldn't agree with you more. This is a very tight knit group and a great bunch of people. Merry and Happy Holidays to you too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas Charles.

Merry Christmas to everyone!

I will be with the family for the next few days and I will see you all when I get back.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2007)

God Jul och Gott Nytt År to all of you my friends.


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Xmas Charles!
Thank you for this special greeting, it´s really nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas Charles... and the rest of you screwballs


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2007)

Charles, a big MERRY CHRISTMAS to you my friend!! and your lovely wife and family.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2007)

Merry Xmass blokes...


----------

